# Over at AT&T Community Forums Re: New GUI



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Simply put, all hell has broken loss about the new GUI on the DirecTV DVR & Receivers Forum (New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?). From such a consistent outburst I would expect some type of response by DirecTV. By remaining silent it seems as if A&T/DirecTV is pouring gas on the fire. Just my thoughts.......


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope they can force some fixes to the more un-popular features in the new interface. Personally, I would be happy with a checkbox “Use classic GUI or Enhnced GUI”. I am seriously considering re-installing a spare HR24 I have as a front-end to my HR54 Genie in order to keep the classic GUI.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I hope they can force some fixes to the more un-popular features in the new interface. Personally, I would be happy with a checkbox "Use classic GUI or Enhnced GUI". I am seriously considering re-installing a spare HR24 I have as a front-end to my HR54 Genie in order to keep the classic GUI.


But then you may incur another fee. Btw, how would you technically inall such.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you search the DirecTV Forum you'll find old threads from six years ago when they last changed the user interface. Many many heated complaints then, too. Over time, of course, DirecTV tweaked the GUI. I'm sure they'll do the same now. It's clear they're not going revert back, so let's hope they listen and respond quickly to the feedback they're getting.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Simply put, all hell has broken loss about the new GUI on the DirecTV DVR & Receivers Forum (New Directv GUI - ATTROCIOUS DISASTER! - Are you kidding me?). From such a consistent outburst I would expect some type of response by DirecTV. By remaining silent it seems as if A&T/DirecTV is pouring gas on the fire. Just my thoughts.......


I seriously doubt that you would ever see a response from AT&T on a Forum. Hopefully they do have someone that reads those complaints and works on the ones with the most outcry from the users.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Get over it and move on. 
It's just a GUI.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


Agreed! People hate change and then they get used to it. Yes, the new GUI needs some tweaking but it's not all that horrible.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


But when it's unreadable and harder to use no people won't get over it.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

1953 said:


> But then you may incur another fee. Btw, how would you technically inall such.


Well, it is pretty straight-forward. I have an HR24 in the bedroom right now, and I am able to view any programming on the Genie using Whole-Home. I could simply move the HR downstairs and connect it to my primary viewing TV. I suppose many would think this would be a weird thing to do, but it is an option if I want to continue using the classic GUI. However, I agree with others who have said the new GUI is not that bad and, over time, I am likely going to get used to using it. I just hope they tweak some of the things that make it look bad, like the washed-out screensaver and the fade on the bottom of the screen during skip.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

I certainly hope anyone having trouble reading the new GUI didn't waste their money "investing" in a 4K tv.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


Tell that to the mob carrying torches and pitch forks!


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> I seriously doubt that you would ever see a response from AT&T on a Forum. Hopefully they do have someone that reads those complaints and works on the ones with the most outcry from the users.


Yes but they could issue a release on their Twitter page.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


Your contribution is worthless.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Grafixguy said:


> Agreed! People hate change and then they get used to it. Yes, the new GUI needs some tweaking but it's not all that horrible.


Much of it is pointless and certainly geared to highly annoy the older crowd that are not cord cutters. No reason for a dark shade that covers 20 percent of the screen, no reason for mini fonts that are difficult to read, no reason for large fonts on the progress bar further obscuring the screen, no reason for a floating box in your playlist that makes scanning the titles above and below more difficult, no reason for a pop up message that you can rewind to the beginning of a program every time you tune to live channels.

And there are more.......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> Much of it is pointless and certainly geared to highly annoy the older crowd that are not cord cutters. No reason for a dark shade that covers 20 percent of the screen, no reason for mini fonts that are difficult to read, no reason for large fonts on the progress bar further obscuring the screen, no reason for a floating box in your playlist that makes scanning the titles above and below more difficult, no reason for a pop up message that you can rewind to the beginning of a program every time you tune to live channels.
> 
> And there are more.......


I do not have a Genie or the software, but,
Could the pop up about rewind to the beginning be tied to Help on Recordings ? Check to see if that is turned ON or OFF.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


It is just the way one accesses the content they are paying for each month. It is frustrating to pay hundreds of dollars each month and have trouble watching the content.

That being said, it would be good to dial back the emotion on both sides of the issue. Yelling at each other on the Internet is not going to fix any problem.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> I do not have a Genie or the software, but,
> Could the pop up about rewind to the beginning be tied to Help on Recordings ? Check to see if that is turned ON or OFF.


I can't find that anywhere in the settings.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> I can't find that anywhere in the settings.


In my HR24 it is located,
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences, Recording Tips set to OFF.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I certainly hope anyone having trouble reading the new GUI didn't waste their money "investing" in a 4K tv.


 Or maybe all the money they saved NOT upgrading to 3D is what they are spending LOL!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If you search the DirecTV Forum you'll find old threads from six years ago when they last changed the user interface. Many many heated complaints then, too. Over time, of course, DirecTV tweaked the GUI. I'm sure they'll do the same now. It's clear they're not going revert back, so let's hope they listen and respond quickly to the feedback they're getting.


That was a nightmare, hoped this time would be better. Took a long time for that GUI to stabilize.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get over it and move on.
> It's just a GUI.


If it's anything like the last GUI it will affect more than just the GUI experience.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> But when it's unreadable and harder to use no people won't get over it.


We had similar problems with the last GUI, now all those affected want the old GUI back? It will be fixed, have patience. Last one took a long time to be fixed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Much of it is pointless and certainly geared to highly annoy the older crowd that are not cord cutters. No reason for a dark shade that covers 20 percent of the screen, no reason for mini fonts that are difficult to read, no reason for large fonts on the progress bar further obscuring the screen, no reason for a floating box in your playlist that makes scanning the titles above and below more difficult, no reason for a pop up message that you can rewind to the beginning of a program every time you tune to live channels.
> 
> And there are more.......


Really got to love when D* comes up with something new and just throws it out there to see what the public thinks of it. Cheap beta testing...sucks.

Rich


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky, as long as my HR24 keeps ticking I can use that. As I have an HR44 and HR24 both in my living room hooked up accordingly to my TV's. I can use the old guide and ease myself into the rudiment's of the new guide over time. Or let D* get the "bugs" out of the new guide before I use it extensively. I haven't even received the software upgrade with the "new" guide interface on my HR44 yet. I wonder when it will happen?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> In my HR24 it is located,
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences, Recording Tips set to OFF.


My recording tips are already set to "Off".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> My recording tips are already set to "Off".


OK, It was worth a look.
Thanks


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Does the font look the same size on the GUI vs the old if so why would some think its smaller?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> Does the font look the same size on the GUI vs the old if so why would some think its smaller?


From the posted pics I have seen so far it looks like the old GUI letters are BOLD and the new ones are NOT bold.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

CraigerM said:


> Does the font look the same size on the GUI vs the old if so why would some think its smaller?


The font is barely readable, not the same at all, bold or no bold will not correct it. In the old guide if you went through two weeks of TCM, you would see large illustarions of the cover art (at the top) with a large selection covering the summary of the movie, they made the illustrations/images smaller and the descriptions difficult to read without leaving the guide.

If Directv's aim was to have you watch less TV, they certainly achieved it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

on my 65 inch from 12 feet away i can see the font perfectly


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> The font is barely readable, not the same at all, bold or no bold will not correct it. In the old guide if you went through two weeks of TCM, you would see large illustarions of the cover art (at the top) with a large selection covering the summary of the movie, they made the illustrations/images smaller and the descriptions difficult to read without leaving the guide.
> 
> If Directv's aim was to have you watch less TV, they certainly achieved it.


I have found the tv you are using can have a big affect on how easy it is to read as well. Some look great others hazy...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Really got to love when D* comes up with something new and just throws it out there to see what the public thinks of it. Cheap beta testing...sucks.
> 
> Rich


Believe me they didn't just throw this together and send it out at all. This took a long time...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Believe me they didn't just throw this together and send it out at all. This took a long time...


Agree.


----------



## RickL (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes people will get use to it but that doesn't make it better.

I'm getting use to it except when i watch my HR 20-700 and realize how much easier it is to read. 
Do you really think they will make the new software more readable? Hope so.

At least with my harmony remote I can program sequences which makes things a little better, like programming a skip 30 + exit on a single button so I don't have to see the bar and fade on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Much of it is pointless and certainly geared to highly annoy the older crowd that are not cord cutters. No reason for a dark shade that covers 20 percent of the screen, no reason for mini fonts that are difficult to read, no reason for large fonts on the progress bar further obscuring the screen, no reason for a floating box in your playlist that makes scanning the titles above and below more difficult, no reason for a pop up message that you can rewind to the beginning of a program every time you tune to live channels.
> 
> And there are more.......


Yup, That's exactly what they did. They had a focus group and decided to implement what annoyed the older crowd the most. 
Good Lord!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife woke up yesterday- saw the TV with the new GUI- said she hated it and gave me the stink eye since I'm the DirecTV promoter in the house.

I reacted and forced download last night at midnight to previous GUI. Didn't last long as DirecTV downloaded the new one back at 2:40am.

My wife woke up this morning- saw the TV with the new GUI- said she now hates me........

After she goes to bed tonight, I'll be replacing the C61K in the prime TV viewing room with one of my HR24's from the other room. I'm hoping the hate will then go away........


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

RickL said:


> Yes people will get use to it but that doesn't make it better.
> 
> I'm getting use to it except when i watch my HR 20-700 and realize how much easier it is to read.
> Do you really think they will make the new software more readable? Hope so.
> ...


Help me out please, cheapest Harmony remote upon which this can be accomplished and one in which a smartphone is not necessary, much obliged.

And can you program fast forward and exit in one single button?


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

For me, it’s not so much the GUI as the inability to choose multiple recordings to delete and the way that auto-recorded content in folders will only display from earliest to latest.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

RickL said:


> Yes people will get use to it but that doesn't make it better.
> 
> I'm getting use to it except when i watch my HR 20-700 and realize how much easier it is to read.
> Do you really think they will make the new software more readable? Hope so.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Ulti...TF8&qid=1513317958&sr=8-3&keywords=915-000224

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...MIk5GyjqyL2AIVBZ7ACh2F_gRSEAYYAiABEgK7MPD_BwE

Big sale on these, trying to figure out the differences among the different models but can you program these sequences with both of these?

Or https://jet.com/product/Logitech-Ha...:10&siteID=7m8EnekPF5E-Envk1kGfOZOiIE4frQj8tg

Harmony 650 on sale for $40, can you program these sequences and use it with the HR54?


----------



## RickL (Feb 17, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Help me out please, cheapest Harmony remote upon which this can be accomplished and one in which a smartphone is not necessary, much obliged.
> 
> And can you program fast forward and exit in one single button?


Here is a list of remotes that can program sequences.

Creating Button Sequences

I'm using the Smart Control which comes with a hand held remote in addition to the use of a smart phone or tablet.

On this remote I could program one, two, three, or four fast forward presses plus an exit press on a single button which will fast forward without the progress bar showing.
Not sure how many steps you can program on the other remotes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> We had similar problems with the last GUI, now all those affected want the old GUI back? It will be fixed, have patience. Last one took a long time to be fixed.
> 
> Rich


You have to remember Joe Six Pack has no patience when it comes to things like this. DirecTV can't afford to anger people in this day and age of cord cutting. All this is going to do is drive people to cut the cord more and more. And anyone who is cutting away from DirecTV certainly won't be going to DirecTV Now either for any over the top services.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Yup, That's exactly what they did. They had a focus group and decided to implement what annoyed the older crowd the most.
> Good Lord!


HA! Someone's gonna have to define "older crowd" for me. I just turned 60 and I like the new GUI.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

AngryManMLS said:


> You have to remember Joe Six Pack has no patience when it comes to things like this. DirecTV can't afford to anger people in this day and age of cord cutting. All this is going to do is drive people to cut the cord more and more. And anyone who is cutting away from DirecTV certainly won't be going to DirecTV Now either for any over the top services.


It is impossible to make everyone happy but I think in this case it's important to keep in mind that only the HR44s and later are getting this new GUI. There are millions of customers that will never see it.

It's also a matter of priorities. After seeing a hockey game in 4K last night and knowing nobody else can offer that to me, I would care what the guide looked like. My priority is the programming and picture quality and frankly nobody else has that combination for me.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

RickL said:


> Here is a list of remotes that can program sequences.
> 
> Creating Button Sequences
> 
> ...


Thank you, my only confusion is this, if you typically hit the fast forward really fast from 1x to 3x during sporting events, will the exit command trigger on each press, I understand you can program it to just jump to 3x fast forward but if you typically like to jump from 1 to 2 to 3x and then hit play when it gets to your spot, if you have it programmed to exit on every fast forward press, will it just treat the last one as a single one and immediately exit the progress bar?

Also I'm trying to find the answer online to this question, I know you can program different activities but can you change the function of actual buttons, for example, turn a fast forward button into a skip button to more mimic the button placement on a HR54 remote?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Grafixguy said:


> It is impossible to make everyone happy but I think in this case it's important to keep in mind that only the HR44s and later are getting this new GUI. There are millions of customers that will never see it.
> 
> It's also a matter of priorities. After seeing a hockey game in 4K last night and knowing nobody else can offer that to me, I would care what the guide looked like. My priority is the programming and picture quality and frankly nobody else has that combination for me.


Did anyone here proclaim that there would be zero people that would like the new GUI? Nobody knows the actual number that can't stand it or that will actually leave from it, Directv will have to decide if it is worth it for them to enact changes but beyond registering your opinion is it really necessary to continue on, comes off as if you believe because you like it anyone who complains is wasting their time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Believe me they didn't just throw this together and send it out at all. This took a long time...


Think they could have done better? This like a replay of what happened the last time the thing changed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> *You have to remember Joe Six Pack has no patience when it comes to things like this.* DirecTV can't afford to anger people in this day and age of cord cutting. All this is going to do is drive people to cut the cord more and more. And anyone who is cutting away from DirecTV certainly won't be going to DirecTV Now either for any over the top services.


I understand that. I don't know why the folks at D* don't get it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Grafixguy said:


> It is impossible to make everyone happy but I think in this case it's important to keep in mind that only the HR44s and later are getting this new GUI. There are millions of customers that will never see it.
> 
> It's also a matter of priorities. After seeing a hockey game in 4K last night and knowing nobody else can offer that to me, I would care what the guide looked like. *My priority is the programming and picture quality and frankly nobody else has that combination for me.*


That's why I've stuck with D*. Show me who's better and I will happily give them a try.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Thank you, my only confusion is this, if you typically hit the fast forward really fast from 1x to 3x during sporting events, will the exit command trigger on each press, I understand you can program it to just jump to 3x fast forward but if you typically like to jump from 1 to 2 to 3x and then hit play when it gets to your spot, if you have it programmed to exit on every fast forward press, will it just treat the last one as a single one and immediately exit the progress bar?
> 
> Also I'm trying to find the answer online to this question, I know you can program different activities but can you change the function of actual buttons, for example, turn a fast forward button into a skip button to more mimic the button placement on a HR54 remote?


I have a 650. I like the D* remotes a lot more. Just my opinion, not looking to argue a subjective viewpoint.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a Very good reason Why the "Don't Get it" Think of D* as a Mom & Pop Operation before being absorbed by AT&T - NOW one department doesn't Know what the department is doing and the folks at the Top Could care less as long as the Stock and the mergers continue. 
Too many Chefs makes for some really bad cooking


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Did anyone here proclaim that there would be zero people that would like the new GUI? Nobody knows the actual number that can't stand it or that will actually leave from it, Directv will have to decide if it is worth it for them to enact changes but beyond registering your opinion is it really necessary to continue on, *comes off as if you believe because you like it anyone who complains is wasting their time.*


Lots of people have that view. "If I bought it, it must be great! Why else would I buy it?" Not pointing this comment at anybody in particular.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> There is a Very good reason Why the "Don't Get it" Think of D* as a Mom & Pop Operation before being absorbed by AT&T - NOW one department doesn't Know what the department is doing and the folks at the Top Could care less as long as the Stock and the mergers continue.
> Too many Chefs makes for some really bad cooking


Yeah, I get that. But D* was always kinda like that. I do think it's a bit worse now but...

Rich


----------



## RickL (Feb 17, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Thank you, my only confusion is this, if you typically hit the fast forward really fast from 1x to 3x during sporting events, will the exit command trigger on each press, I understand you can program it to just jump to 3x fast forward but if you typically like to jump from 1 to 2 to 3x and then hit play when it gets to your spot, if you have it programmed to exit on every fast forward press, will it just treat the last one as a single one and immediately exit the progress bar?
> 
> Also I'm trying to find the answer online to this question, I know you can program different activities but can you change the function of actual buttons, for example, turn a fast forward button into a skip button to more mimic the button placement on a HR54 remote?


I'm not familiar with all their remotes but I know you can change a function of actual buttons on many of them. Also you can program two different set of commands on one button. A short press will do one and a long press will do the other.

I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish with regards to your first question.
You can also insert delays between commands so I suppose you could program one press to do the following. 
ff exit delay 1 second, ff exit delay 1 second, ff exit
At this point it would be ff 3x with no progress bar until you hit play. 
The progress bar would exit at every step. You can also adjust the delay time.

Or just program ff exit and keep hitting it to get up to the speed you want.
My desire was just to eliminate the fade and bar from interfering with the picture.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

RickL said:


> I'm not familiar with all their remotes but I know you can change a function of actual buttons on many of them. Also you can program two different set of commands on one button. A short press will do one and a long press will do the other.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish with regards to your first question.
> You can also insert delays between commands so I suppose you could program one press to do the following.
> ...


I think what you wrote at the end accomplishes it, I just want the fade gone every or any time I hit fast forward.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What version are you running? I'm on Ffc and have no fade


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

WestDC said:


> What version are you running? I'm on Ffc and have no fade


Yes you do, check the progress bar, same version as you.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> Did anyone here proclaim that there would be zero people that would like the new GUI? Nobody knows the actual number that can't stand it or that will actually leave from it, Directv will have to decide if it is worth it for them to enact changes but beyond registering your opinion is it really necessary to continue on, comes off as if you believe because you like it anyone who complains is wasting their time.


I'm sorry. Is the fact that I like it despite its imperfections offensive to you? I don't recall the TOS here requiring that we all agree.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## RickL (Feb 17, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> I think what you wrote at the end accomplishes it, I just want the fade gone every or any time I hit fast forward.


Yes! I just programmed my ff button with ff exit and it does exactly what you want.
I like it.

On a side note, I've had Directv since day of inception when I installed the dish myself.
I never had a dislike with the software until now.
I won't switch and these workarounds make it better but hopefully they will continue to make improvements.
Nothing I can do will make the fonts bigger or the contrast better.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rich said:


> Lots of people have that view. "If I bought it, it must be great! Why else would I buy it?" Not pointing this comment at anybody in particular.
> 
> Rich


I've had plenty of buyer's regret in the past. I'm hardly an apologist, but I don't go around looking for the worst in everything, either.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

RickL said:


> Yes! I just programmed my ff button with ff exit and it does exactly what you want.
> I like it.


I have been experimenting with my Harmony, and I don't agree that programming "SkipFWd Exit" is the right answer, for two reasons. First, not only does it get rid of the fade (good) but it gets rid of the progress bar (bad). I want to be able to see the progress bar when skipping forward or fast forwarding, and am willing to endure the fade if that is what it takes. Second, even though the Exit command gets rid of the fade while the skip or FF is happening, when it stops, the fade pops up (not good). So while this was a good idea to try, the results are not what I expected, so I will learn to live with the fade.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Grafixguy said:


> I'm sorry. Is the fact that I like it despite its imperfections offensive to you? I don't recall the TOS here requiring that we all agree.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Your opinion is welcomed, maybe I conflated your post with some of the others labeling the people complaining as whiners and chiding them to get over it, if so then I apologize.

Happy Festivus


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

JerryMeeker said:


> I have been experimenting with my Harmony, and I don't agree that programming "SkipFWd Exit" is the right answer, for two reasons. First, not only does it get rid of the fade (good) but it gets rid of the progress bar (bad). I want to be able to see the progress bar when skipping forward or fast forwarding, and am willing to endure the fade if that is what it takes. Second, even though the Exit command gets rid of the fade while the skip or FF is happening, when it stops, the fade pops up (not good). So while this was a good idea to try, the results are not what I expected, so I will learn to live with the fade.


Yes I'm not certain if it will be a solution, debating on buying it, it would help though with sports because when fast forwarding through an NBA game you can monitor the score.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Yes I'm not certain if it will be a solution, debating on buying it, it would help though with sports because when fast forwarding through an NBA game you can monitor the score.


I agree. There are trade-offs. The best solution would be an update that permanently removes the fade, which serves no purpose, IMO.


----------



## RickL (Feb 17, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> I agree. There are trade-offs. The best solution would be an update that permanently removes the fade, which serves no purpose, IMO.


Yes I agree there are trade-offs. Everyone has different desires.
For me this works because I have no need to look at the progress bar when ff or skipping.
Agree the fade serves no purpose. Since they removed it from the guide and list, I don't see why the couldn't remove it everywhere.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Grafixguy said:


> I've had plenty of buyer's regret in the past. I'm hardly an apologist, but I don't go around looking for the worst in everything, either.


Did not point that post at you.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grafixguy said:


> HA! Someone's gonna have to define "older crowd" for me. I just turned 60 and I like the new GUI.


Older crowd = me (70). I just don't like the new GUI and find it annoying and unnecessary but, I got used to my wife after 50 yrs so I'm sure I'll eventually get used to this as well


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

TBlazer07 said:


> Older crowd = me (70). I just don't like the new GUI and find it annoying and unnecessary but, I got used to my wife after 50 yrs so I'm sure I'll eventually get used to this as well


I say if it works why fix it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

TimCoh said:


> I say if it works why fix it.


Progress !!!!!!  LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

The core issue I see with this GUI is the contrast between the fonts on the screen and the background. To ensure people who have lower resolution, and lower quality TVs and the ability to see it from a distance needs to be larger block letters with proper contrast ... if it isn't done, people won't be able to read it.

The other thing is they did the #1 no-no for GUIs .... you always offer a toggle allowing movement between old and new interfaces and transition time. Mad dropping this on a customer base in a break-fix/Agile way is guaranteed to piss someone off, and rarely enthuse many users ....

There are some nice feels to the GUI, but God help you if you have a 30-42" TV at a distance with some natural daylight in the room and you are trying to read the show details ....

Big Fonts, good contrast, fast execution are what people care about ....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Grafixguy said:


> HA! Someone's gonna have to define "older crowd" for me. I just turned 60 and I like the new GUI.


My first father-in-law was an old man when I met him (I was 16). Bald, gray hair, had a bad heart. Crabby and strict, difficult to get along with. Just an old crabby man...He passed away ten years after I met him...he was 57. And old.

My point? Some folks just get old. Some folks don't seem to age. Can't define "older crowd", just can't. Depends on who is in the crowd. As an example, catch a Seattle Seahawks game and check out Pete Carroll, watch him run around the sidelines...tell me he's "old".

Rich


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

"Older" is a combination of physical and mental states. I'm almost 73. Until I was 72, I was healthy, active, mentally felt and acted much younger. Didn't even start serious motorcycle riding until I was in my 60's, and have ridden in all 50 states and 10 Canadian Provinces - crossed the continent 6 times, putting over 350,000 miles on big bikes. I'd ridden some smaller bikes off and on over the years, but never seriously.

My mind still wants me to think I'm "younger", but my body is finally telling me to "act my age". Pinched nerves, bad knees, other issues. I can no longer ignore some of these physical issues, and they most certainly effect both my physical activity as well as my mental frame of reference. The result is, in some ways I'm starting to "think like an old man". As a minimum, I'm sure starting to understand things about the "older" generation I never really had an appreciation for before. I guess it's because I'm becoming part of the "older" generation, despite my darndest attempts to ignore that fact.

Now comes the somewhat startling part, for me anyway. As I'm forced to acknowledge my physical "maturing", it becomes easier mentally to take on that persona. All of a sudden it's "okay" to be a "grumpy old man" at times. All of a sudden, it's "okay" to not like change or want to accept it. Hell, if my body wants me to be old, then maybe I should be old. And what I've found is, if you are not careful, it can be all too easy to slip into that mental frame of mind.

So as to "some folks just get old. Some folks don't seem to age.", well it depends a whole lot on both their physical and mental states. If they stay healthy and active physically, then they will almost certainly stay "young at heart" mentally. Like Pete Carroll. No, he's not "old", not yet anyway. And yes, there are many an "old man" out there who is younger than he is, or than I am.

For the folks that don't take that good a care of themselves, who don't have healthy lifestyles, who don't stay active when they are younger, they will grow "old" a lot faster than others who do. As your body starts "complaining", no matter what age that is, your mind is going to tend to go along with that, and presto, you are "old".

Me, I'm trying to turn back the clock just a little. Medications, exercise, physical therapy, all can help reduce the aches and pains. And when those are not so noticeable, the mental state springs back also. And then you are more willing to work on the physical side. It's a positive "viscous circle". The time and effort required to exercise and do PT, etc., is worth it. The return on that investment will keep me "young" a bit longer. And maybe, it will help me not be so quick to take on the "old persona". My mind says I'm not done riding yet. Now I just need to get the body back in the groove. And when I do, I will once again be young at heart, regardless of how many years on the clock.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> "Older" is a combination of physical and mental states. I'm almost 73. Until I was 72, I was healthy, active, mentally felt and acted much younger. Didn't even start serious motorcycle riding until I was in my 60's, and have ridden in all 50 states and 10 Canadian Provinces - crossed the continent 6 times, putting over 350,000 miles on big bikes. I'd ridden some smaller bikes off and on over the years, but never seriously.
> 
> My mind still wants me to think I'm "younger", but my body is finally telling me to "act my age". Pinched nerves, bad knees, other issues. I can no longer ignore some of these physical issues, and they most certainly effect both my physical activity as well as my mental frame of reference. The result is, in some ways I'm starting to "think like an old man". As a minimum, I'm sure starting to understand things about the "older" generation I never really had an appreciation for before. I guess it's because I'm becoming part of the "older" generation, despite my darndest attempts to ignore that fact.
> 
> ...


Keep fighting...or...the alternative kinda sucks. The father-in-law I mentioned was, to me, a classic example of how someone can just slip into being "old" and kinda give up. And he was a highly respected physical education teacher in a high school in NJ. Never saw him do any exercises, never even went for a walk. Puzzling man. Old before his time.

Rich


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I turned 65 this year and agree with Carl on “being older”. I am in good health and feel good but it is a struggle to stay on top of it all. I try to get out and be active as much as possible. I like to try and walk 3 miles a day, but this time of year it is hard and I hate a treadmill. It is also hard when your wife is having knee problems and doesn’t share you enthusiasm on trying to stay fit. 

I am beginning to fully understand how many don’t like change. I am the go to tech guy for many family and friends. I get called when there are phone/computer/DVR problems/updates and the number one thing I hear is “why can’t they leave it alone”!!! 

I made a lot of changes the last couple of months to simplify my technology life. I got rid of satellite TV and went back to cable after 20 years. I also decided not to spend a lot of money to upgrade my MacBook Pro computer. I looked at my needs and purchased a 12.9” iPad. 

Technology is changing so fast that it is hard “for me’ to stay on top of it any more. I have always enjoyed the challenge but there comes a point when the hassle factor makes it no longer enjoyable. 

This happened with me with AT&T/DirecTV. Without going into all the details, the hassles outpaced the enjoyment and I had to move on. We are very much enjoying our Tivo with cable and I am happy I made the switch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I turned 65 this year and agree with Carl on "being older". I am in good health and feel good but it is a struggle to stay on top of it all. I try to get out and be active as much as possible. I like to try and walk 3 miles a day, but this time of year it is hard and I hate a treadmill. It is also hard when your wife is having knee problems and doesn't share you enthusiasm on trying to stay fit.
> 
> I am beginning to fully understand how many don't like change. I am the go to tech guy for many family and friends. I get called when there are phone/computer/DVR problems/updates and the number one thing I hear is "why can't they leave it alone"!!!
> 
> ...


What cable provider do you use? How does the PQ compare to D*'s?

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

AngryManMLS said:


> But when it's unreadable and harder to use no people won't get over it.


My mom (89 years old) has enough trouble reading the current one. Bought her an 80" TV over the summer to help her see it. So if the new one is worse, am I am going to have to get her a projector?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> My mom (89 years old) has enough trouble reading the current one. Bought her an 80" TV over the summer to help her see it. So if the new one is worse, am I am going to have to get her a projector?


Can you go back to the HR24 ? They are not changing it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> What cable provider do you use? How does the PQ compare to D*'s?
> 
> Rich


I am with Comcast/Xfinity. Never been a big fan but with a 4K Tivo Bolt VOX the program quality has been excellent. I ran them side by side for about 15 days and could hardly see any difference. Love the commercial skip feature.

No 4K available through them but YouTube, and Netflix are apps built into the box. YouTube 4K is great.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

AngryManMLS said:


> You have to remember Joe Six Pack has no patience when it comes to things like this. DirecTV can't afford to anger people in this day and age of cord cutting. All this is going to do is drive people to cut the cord more and more. And anyone who is cutting away from DirecTV certainly won't be going to DirecTV Now either for any over the top services.


I'm not a fan of the new GUI (although on my 55" 4K TV have no issues with the font, but with usablity), but if those cord cutters think it's going to be EASIER finding content by cutting the cord, trying to figure out what devices can do what and so forth, they are in for a rude awakening. That's actually what's stopping me from cord cutting, finding all the content I watch in one place, and getting all the content I want without having to pay for 6 or 7 different services to get it.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I turned 65 this year and agree with Carl on "being older". I am in good health and feel good but it is a struggle to stay on top of it all. I try to get out and be active as much as possible. I like to try and walk 3 miles a day, but this time of year it is hard and I hate a treadmill. It is also hard when your wife is having knee problems and doesn't share you enthusiasm on trying to stay fit.
> 
> I am beginning to fully understand how many don't like change. I am the go to tech guy for many family and friends. I get called when there are phone/computer/DVR problems/updates and the number one thing I hear is "why can't they leave it alone"!!!
> 
> ...


I'm in my late 50s. I have learned that there's a lot of change in my life, family work, whatever, and to roll with the punches. Heck, I like tech change if it's beneficial to me (or the greater good), I was an early adopter of Windows 8 and Windows 10 and while everyone was complaining I embraced it. I could see the benefits of some things, and I had moved "beyond" the Start Menu. But some changes, like this one, I just don't think were thought out well. As I said, the font issue is not one I'm having (maybe my TV is big enough and I have tweaked it will so that the picture is good, I don't know), but there are just usability problems that were not thought out well, and no clear transition from the old to the new (for those of us who were using the old GUI for years and years). Things that were just habit and worked well (such as the colored buttons, which, I know went away with the "new" remotes which I refuse to use), using OK to get into the description of the show rather than having it automatically play the NEWEST episode when pressed) and, moving around things from places they've been for years, such as the To Do list). I just wonder what benefit these things are for the user. The GUI of anything, being it a computer, or Sat box, or the screens in your car, should be intuitive, easy to understand, and clear, not muddled all over the place and harder to "guess" how they work. The screen is now WAY too busy in their zeal to get as much information on a screen at one time, for no logical reason. It's become info overload.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not a fan of the new GUI (although on my 55" 4K TV have no issues with the font, but with usablity), but if those cord cutters think it's going to be EASIER finding content by cutting the cord, trying to figure out what devices can do what and so forth, they are in for a rude awakening. That's actually what's stopping me from cord cutting, finding all the content I watch in one place, and getting all the content I want without having to pay for 6 or 7 different services to get it.


This.

I can't find content on the streaming services either. It's very confusing. Somebody has to tell me "go here, then here." People are supposed to come to me to ask where TV shows are.

I am not even 40 yet. I have often felt out of place here, perhaps that is why haha. I feel very out of the loop with 4K because there is too much to keep up with for it to be remotely fun. 4K is such a minor improvement itself, it doesn't need all this HDR, HLG, and other stuff to screw it all up.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> This.
> 
> I can't find content on the streaming services either. It's very confusing. Somebody has to tell me "go here, then here." People are supposed to come to me to ask where TV shows are.
> 
> I am not even 40 yet. I have often felt out of place here, perhaps that is why haha. I feel very out of the loop with 4K because there is too much to keep up with for it to be remotely fun. 4K is such a minor improvement itself, it doesn't need all this HDR, HLG, and other stuff to screw it all up.


I wouldn't have minded a cleaner, clearer GUI that took advantage of the better resolutions. I'm sure I'll "get used to it" once I learn all the changes, but usability needs to be taken into account when they create a GUI. I have the same issues with the phone (Android) app. It's too busy and hard to find things.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> I wouldn't have minded a cleaner, clearer GUI that took advantage of the better resolutions. I'm sure I'll "get used to it" once I learn all the changes, but usability needs to be taken into account when they create a GUI. I have the same issues with the phone (Android) app. It's too busy and hard to find things.


I have been CE testing this interface since August. I actually find it more annoying now than I did then. You just shouldn't have to scroll to the right for everything in the menu. This isn't Netflix. The only thing I like better now is that they got rid of the fade in the guide, if you were ever unlucky enough to experience that. But I still miss the bold white on black, it was just easier to read.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not a fan of the new GUI (although on my 55" 4K TV have no issues with the font, but with usablity), but if those cord cutters think it's going to be EASIER finding content by cutting the cord, trying to figure out what devices can do what and so forth, they are in for a rude awakening. That's actually what's stopping me from cord cutting, finding all the content I watch in one place, and getting all the content I want without having to pay for 6 or 7 different services to get it.


If you drop D* you will have to have multiple streaming services. You cannot get "everything" from one service. I have several streaming services and I'm still trying to figure out how to drop D*. If it wasn't for sports, I'd be long gone. We have: HBO Now, NetFlix, Showtime, Amazon, Hulu and iTunes. I can get pretty much everything I want on them except for sports. Adds close to $75 to our TV bill, D* costs us $200 a month. So, I'm right back to where I was before I dropped the Premium movie package, just with more content and a much better picture. I just use D* for sports and news.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> If you drop D* you will have to have multiple streaming services. You cannot get "everything" from one service. I have several streaming services and I'm still trying to figure out how to drop D*. If it wasn't for sports, I'd be long gone. We have: HBO Now, NetFlix, Showtime, Amazon, Hulu and iTunes. I can get pretty much everything I want on them except for sports. Adds close to $75 to our TV bill, D* costs us $200 a month. So, I'm right back to where I was before I dropped the Premium movie package, just with more content and a much better picture. I just use D* for sports and news.
> 
> Rich


That and we might have to wait for 5g or when one can watch over the internet with zero picture issues or drop outs.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> That and we might have to wait for 5g or when one can watch over the internet with zero picture issues or drop outs.


Cable has stoppage in service every now and then. This morning my Comcast was out from 9am to 10:45 am.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Cable has stoppage in service every now and then. This morning my Comcast was out from 9am to 10:45 am.


Oh I know it, part of the reason I can't yet leave Directv. Too bad in these parts we only have one high speed internet provider.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I'm in my late 50s. I have learned that there's a lot of change in my life, family work, whatever, and to roll with the punches. Heck, I like tech change if it's beneficial to me (or the greater good), I was an early adopter of Windows 8 and Windows 10 and while everyone was complaining I embraced it. I could see the benefits of some things, and I had moved "beyond" the Start Menu. *But some changes, like this one, I just don't think were thought out well.* As I said, the font issue is not one I'm having (maybe my TV is big enough and I have tweaked it will so that the picture is good, I don't know), *but there are just usability problems that were not thought out well*, and no clear transition from the old to the new (for those of us who were using the old GUI for years and years). Things that were just habit and worked well (such as the colored buttons, which, I know went away with the "new" remotes which I refuse to use), using OK to get into the description of the show rather than having it automatically play the NEWEST episode when pressed) and, moving around things from places they've been for years, such as the To Do list). I just wonder what benefit these things are for the user. The GUI of anything, being it a computer, or Sat box, or the screens in your car, should be intuitive, easy to understand, and clear, not muddled all over the place and harder to "guess" how they work. The screen is now WAY too busy in their zeal to get as much information on a screen at one time, for no logical reason. It's become info overload.


And there you have it. Not well thought out. An understatement, I think. But this is nothing new, they did the same thing the last time the GUI changed. They do that with everything new. The 17 comes to mind as well as the wonderful 34.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> That and we might have to wait for 5g or when one can watch over the internet with zero picture issues or drop outs.


I spend most of my viewing time on NF or one of the other services. I don't see many picture issues or audio dropouts. Much more stable than D*, I think. I like streaming a lot more than I like D*.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Oh I know it, part of the reason I can't yet leave Directv. Too bad *in these parts* we only have one high speed internet provider.


Two questions: Where are those "parts"? Why don't you put your location below your avatar? Which leads me to a third question, to everyone that reads this: Why don't you put your location below your avatar? Makes it easier to understand posts that reference locations.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I spend most of my viewing time on NF or one of the other services. I don't see many picture issues or audio dropouts. Much more stable than D*, I think. I like streaming a lot more than I like D*.
> 
> Rich


What is NF? That's cool, I personally need a dvr but if you like it that is all that matters.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> If you drop D* you will have to have multiple streaming services. You cannot get "everything" from one service. I have several streaming services and I'm still trying to figure out how to drop D*. If it wasn't for sports, I'd be long gone. We have: HBO Now, NetFlix, Showtime, Amazon, Hulu and iTunes. I can get pretty much everything I want on them except for sports. Adds close to $75 to our TV bill, D* costs us $200 a month. So, I'm right back to where I was before I dropped the Premium movie package, just with more content and a much better picture. I just use D* for sports and news.
> 
> Rich


Well that's my point. The convenience of DirecTV is what keeps me there. I too have some of the streaming services and a Roku / Smart TV / Amazon Fire Stick / Smart BD player etc. Not to mention what I can stream on my phone/tablet/PC. And like you sports is a main reason why I'm still here too. But if I wanted to maintain all the basic cable channels I have, I'd have to get a few different streaming services. I know right now there's only one streaming service that has MSG and YES for my local sports. Then I'd also have to add an antenna for locals (and I'd have to get a very strong one since a simple indoor antenna won't work where I live). So by the time I add in all of this, plus subscribe to Hulu, HBO Now, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. the cost isn't much different. Plus, then I will need a very robust internet connection (which mine mostly is), and is there DVR service for things like sports? I frequently watch games that I have recorded? It just doesn't work that well for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> What is NF? That's cool, I personally need a dvr but if you like it that is all that matters.


*N*et*F*lix. You do not need a DVR with a streaming service such as the streamers I have. They are all "cloud based" and you can pull up any content whenever you want to. It's kinda like having DVRs that work very well every time you use them. No crashes, very few problems, no worries about HDDs. Better PQ than any cable or sat provider. And the great thing about streaming devices is...you own them and don't have to pay for them every month. I own all my HRs and have to pay for them every month...see the difference?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Well that's my point. The convenience of DirecTV is what keeps me there. I too have some of the streaming services and a Roku / Smart TV / Amazon Fire Stick / Smart BD player etc. Not to mention what I can stream on my phone/tablet/PC. And like you sports is a main reason why I'm still here too. But if I wanted to maintain all the basic cable channels I have, I'd have to get a few different streaming services. I know right now there's only one streaming service that has MSG and YES for my local sports. Then I'd also have to add an antenna for locals (and I'd have to get a very strong one since a simple indoor antenna won't work where I live). So by the time I add in all of this, plus subscribe to Hulu, HBO Now, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. the cost isn't much different. Plus, then I will need a very robust internet connection (which mine mostly is), and is there DVR service for things like sports? I frequently watch games that I have recorded? It just doesn't work that well for me.


You can get locals with many streaming services, D*Now, Sling and more. What I can't find is one that has YES, FS1, ESPN, Fox and WPIX. I need all of them, I watch every game the Yankees play, every inning. Then there are the Jets and Giants' games. Need all the channels they are on. I don't see a need for an antenna for locals. I have 200 Mbps down from Optimum, thinking of switching to FiOS (that is the proper spelling according to Google) for over 900 down just for kicks. Don't need 200 down for streaming. You will save money, if it wasn't for sports I'd drop D* and take $200 a month off the TV bill and just have those streamers at less than $75 a month.

I know it's hard for folks to cut the cord, but once it sinks in that you don't need locals...you can get just about all the content on the locals on streamers, takes a while for some content to become available but we binge on everything, been doing that since the '80s. We've always waited til we could watch complete seasons, so this isn't really a big change for us.

Streaming is a paradigm switch, it's not easy to do. But it's worth it. Embrace it, it's simply a better way to watch TV

Rich


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> You can get locals with many streaming services, D*Now, Sling and more. What I can't find is one that has YES, FS1, ESPN, Fox and WPIX. I need all of them, I watch every game the Yankees play, every inning. Then there are the Jets and Giants' games. Need all the channels they are on. I don't see a need for an antenna for locals. I have 200 Mbps down from Optimum, thinking of switching to FiOS (that is the proper spelling according to Google) for over 900 down just for kicks. Don't need 200 down for streaming. You will save money, if it wasn't for sports I'd drop D* and take $200 a month off the TV bill and just have those streamers at less than $75 a month.
> 
> I know it's hard for folks to cut the cord, but once it sinks in that you don't need locals...you can get just about all the content on the locals on streamers, takes a while for some content to become available but we binge on everything, been doing that since the '80s. We've always waited til we could watch complete seasons, so this isn't really a big change for us.
> 
> ...


I'm still 50/50 on cord cutting at this point. Sports is the primary reason. I occasionally like to watch Random shows, that I find just by channel surfing. And I do like to watch local stuff like the News, or random stuff like Seinfeld reruns on WPIX. Like you said, Jets and Giants games are something else I watch. I'm an avid NY Rangers fan so I I would need a consistent place to watch hockey live. And I also think, with the Net Neutrality rules changing, you might start to see the fees for some of these streaming services go up, or there be "preferred" services in certain areas due to their relationships with the ISPs.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> You can get locals with many streaming services, D*Now, Sling and more. What I can't find is one that has YES, FS1, ESPN, Fox and WPIX. I need all of them, I watch every game the Yankees play, every inning. Then there are the Jets and Giants' games. Need all the channels they are on. I don't see a need for an antenna for locals.


If you had an antenna you'd pick up the channels that carry the Jets and Giants games for free, that would solve the NFL part of your puzzle. You'd only have to worry about the Yankees, which will probably remain a problem for a long time because of YES which as a high cost RSN isn't likely to be something streaming providers pick up since they're all competing to out-cheap each other.

Do you actually watch sports on all the different TVs you have connected to Directv receivers? You could cut that bill if you would watch on only 2 or 3 TVs...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> This.
> 
> I can't find content on the streaming services either. It's very confusing. Somebody has to tell me "go here, then here." People are supposed to come to me to ask where TV shows are.
> 
> I am not even 40 yet. I have often felt out of place here, perhaps that is why haha. I feel very out of the loop with 4K because there is too much to keep up with for it to be remotely fun. 4K is such a minor improvement itself, it doesn't need all this HDR, HLG, and other stuff to screw it all up.


Trakt is very good it seems for helping find content and seeing which services have specific things.

Appletv and Siri is great for finding content and then having it open in whichever streamer you want. Assuming you have them all on your device. We have a few years before it gets a lot better imho. But that's a couple good spots to start.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you figure that streaming has better PQ than Directv? I just don't see it. The background is fuzzy and washed out. Backgrounds are always washed out. It stutters and buffers. Even when Directv has little pixelating blips for no reason, their PQ is better. HD on Directv is as good as 4K on streaming. You must have fancy big-city Internet for it to be better.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> Trakt is very good it seems for helping find content and seeing which services have specific things.
> 
> Appletv and Siri is great for finding content and then having it open in whichever streamer you want. Assuming you have them all on your device. We have a few years before it gets a lot better imho. But that's a couple good spots to start.


If I have to use Siri, that's where I'll stop exploring. I will stick to pressing the guide button on my Directv remote! I don't have Apple anything. My 4K TV has apps on it. The TV itself doesn't want me to do streaming because it came with a remote that is unusable. It has so few buttons... not even number buttons. My RC65x remote goes to the apps and TV functions without problem. If there is a show that is only on one of the streamers that I want to watch, I will look on Netflix and then Amazon. If they cant put their exclusive content on their main screen or on a place that makes it easy to find, I am not going to hunt for it. There are no channels to look on. Its all just piled together in a menu, like the new interface's menu is. Junk. Jumbled. Disorganized.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If you had an antenna you'd pick up the channels that carry the Jets and Giants games for free, that would solve the NFL part of your puzzle. You'd only have to worry about the Yankees, which will probably remain a problem for a long time because of YES which as a high cost RSN isn't likely to be something streaming providers pick up since they're all competing to out-cheap each other.
> 
> Do you actually watch sports on all the different TVs you have connected to Directv receivers? You could cut that bill if you would watch on only 2 or 3 TVs...


I had antennas, I evolved. Not about to regress. I'm not the only person using my TV sets. They all get used and D* gets watched by one of those persons very frequently. Another problem with cord cutting.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Trakt is very good it seems for helping find content and seeing which services have specific things.
> 
> Appletv and Siri is great for finding content and then having it open in whichever streamer you want. Assuming you have them all on your device. We have a few years before it gets a lot better imho. But that's a couple good spots to start.


I've gotten around the chaotic UIs of NF, Amazon and the real beauty, Hulu (who designed the UI for them? What were they thinking?) by using Alexa or Siri to quickly find the programs I want. I like voice controls, much easier navigation.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> How do you figure that streaming has better PQ than Directv? I just don't see it. The background is fuzzy and washed out. Backgrounds are always washed out. It stutters and buffers. Even when Directv has little pixelating blips for no reason, their PQ is better. HD on Directv is as good as 4K on streaming. You must have fancy big-city Internet for it to be better.


Worst resolution I see when streaming is 1080p, upscaled it looks better than D*'s 1080i or 720p on my sets. I don't see juddering (I think that's the proper term) or buffering. Why do you? Yeah, I have "fancy big-city" streaming, why don't you? Why are your backgrounds "always" washed out? I don't see that.

Add all that up and you have the answer to your question.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> If I have to use Siri, that's where I'll stop exploring. I will stick to pressing the guide button on my Directv remote! I don't have Apple anything. My 4K TV has apps on it. The TV itself doesn't want me to do streaming because it came with a remote that is unusable. It has so few buttons... not even number buttons. My RC65x remote goes to the apps and TV functions without problem. If there is a show that is only on one of the streamers that I want to watch, I will look on Netflix and then Amazon. If they cant put their exclusive content on their main screen or on a place that makes it easy to find, I am not going to hunt for it. There are no channels to look on. Its all just piled together in a menu, like the new interface's menu is. Junk. Jumbled. Disorganized.


Paradigm shifts are difficult for some folks. It's unfortunate.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I've gotten around the chaotic UIs of NF, Amazon and the real beauty, Hulu (who designed the UI for them? What were they thinking?) by using Alexa or Siri to quickly find the programs I want. I like voice controls, much easier navigation.
> 
> Rich


A paradigm shift will truly occur when a Siri or Alexa is so good it can answer and control most things, so good that screens are unnecessary, technology so good it assists and is almost invisible, but will the tech companies so reliant on you clicking ads on your smartphone allow that to happen or will a new inventor leave them no choice.

My problem with Netflix is that if you don't like their tv offerings the movie selection is garbage. I would pay $50 a month if the studios gave you a streaming service with unlimited new releases, much better than giving Directv over $60 a month to jump to the Premiere tier and wait over one year for a new release to show up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Worst resolution I see when streaming is 1080p, upscaled it looks better than D*'s 1080i or 720p on my sets. I don't see juddering (I think that's the proper term) or buffering. Why do you? *Yeah, I have "fancy big-city" streaming, why don't you?* Why are your backgrounds "always" washed out? I don't see that.
> 
> Add all that up and you have the answer to your question.
> 
> Rich


I had hoped my questions would be answered, I just highlighted the most important one (to me). I started a thread about Net speeds mostly to find out why folks don't have high speeds. Are higher speeds than what you have available to you?

Here's a link to that thread: Speeds Needed for Streaming 4K Content...What's Available?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> A paradigm shift will truly occur when a Siri or Alexa is so good it can answer and control most things, so good that screens are unnecessary, technology so good it assists and is almost invisible, but will the tech companies so reliant on you clicking ads on your smartphone allow that to happen or will a new inventor leave them no choice.
> 
> My problem with Netflix is that if you don't like their tv offerings the movie selection is garbage. I would pay $50 a month if the studios gave you a streaming service with unlimited new releases, much better than giving Directv over $60 a month to jump to the Premiere tier and wait over one year for a new release to show up.


I've come to the point where I use the voice controls on my remotes for just about anything. Never been a fan of the Echo type home assistants, but the remotes are a big help. I don't have voice control on my first 4K set, the JS 8500 and I wish I did.

I agree about the NF movies, I mostly watch series on NF, Hulu and Amazon. But I have found many good movies on all three of those services. Have you watched Okja yet on NF? If you have kids it makes for a perfect night of viewing. Just a good movie, I would have never watched it but my granddaughter wanted too watch something and it was shockingly good...a few tears were shed...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> How do you figure that streaming has better PQ than Directv? I just don't see it. The background is fuzzy and washed out. Backgrounds are always washed out. It stutters and buffers. Even when Directv has little pixelating blips for no reason, their PQ is better. HD on Directv is as good as 4K on streaming. You must have fancy big-city Internet for it to be better.


I think your internet speeds have a big impact if you are borderline. Pretty much anything on Netflix in 1080 is about the same or maybe better depending on what channel it's on off of DIRECTV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> If I have to use Siri, that's where I'll stop exploring. I will stick to pressing the guide button on my Directv remote! I don't have Apple anything. My 4K TV has apps on it. The TV itself doesn't want me to do streaming because it came with a remote that is unusable. It has so few buttons... not even number buttons. My RC65x remote goes to the apps and TV functions without problem. If there is a show that is only on one of the streamers that I want to watch, I will look on Netflix and then Amazon. If they cant put their exclusive content on their main screen or on a place that makes it easy to find, I am not going to hunt for it. There are no channels to look on. Its all just piled together in a menu, like the new interface's menu is. Junk. Jumbled. Disorganized.


I said siri is the easiest I have seen so far. And frankly, it fixes everything you just complained about.

You have a show you want to see, you can either press buttons to enter into each streamers app, then either scroll through or search till you may or may not find it, OR, you press and hold one button on the AppleTV remote, and say the name of the show you want, and it pops up on screen and tells you which sources you can watch it from and you chose one and start watching. No searching needed. Way easier than hitting guide and searching. But till you use it you probably won't believe it.

I do believe there is more than just Siri, Roku for sure has a voice system. But I believe AppleTV is the one with the most sources it can pull from right now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I said siri is the easiest I have seen so far. And frankly, it fixes everything you just complained about.
> 
> You have a show you want to see, you can either press buttons to enter into each streamers app, then either scroll through or search till you may or may not find it, OR, you press and hold one button on the AppleTV remote, and say the name of the show you want, and it pops up on screen and tells you which sources you can watch it from and you chose one and start watching. No searching needed. Way easier than hitting guide and searching. But till you use it you probably won't believe it.
> 
> I do believe there is more than just Siri, Roku for sure has a voice system. *But I believe AppleTV is the one with the most sources it can pull from right now.*


I've used the voice commands on the two 4K FTVs I have and I see little difference between Siri and Alexa when it comes to getting to a particular series or movie. Siri has access to iTunes movie and series content and Alexa can't do that, but they seem to be pretty much the same. My KS8000 has voice control with the remote and it works well too.

These comments we are seeing are from folks that don't use the remotes as we do. Once they get thru the brain blockage and give the voice remotes a chance they will see what we're talking about. I agree with *ejbvt's *comment about how chaotic the streaming services' UIs are (I think that's what he's trying to say) but the voice commands make navigating much simpler.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> If I have to use Siri, that's where I'll stop exploring. I will stick to pressing the guide button on my Directv remote! I don't have Apple anything. My 4K TV has apps on it. *The TV itself doesn't want me to do streaming because it came with a remote that is unusable.* It has so few buttons... not even number buttons. My RC65x remote goes to the apps and TV functions without problem. If there is a show that is only on one of the streamers that I want to watch, I will look on Netflix and then Amazon. If they cant put their exclusive content on their main screen or on a place that makes it easy to find, I am not going to hunt for it. There are no channels to look on. Its all just piled together in a menu, like the new interface's menu is. Junk. Jumbled. Disorganized.


I felt just that way about the remote that came with my KS8000. I had purchased a "normal" Sammy remote for that set and didn't give the set's remote a chance. Yeah, you can't see the buttons. Yeah, there aren't any number buttons. But it's not "unusable". Once I started using it, it quickly became obvious it was the best remote for that set. It's easy to find the button for voice commands and, for the most part, you can do just about everything you need to do with your voice. What model Samsung set do you have?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've used the voice commands on the two 4K FTVs I have and I see little difference between Siri and Alexa when it comes to getting to a particular series or movie. Siri has access to iTunes movie and series content and Alexa can't do that, but they seem to be pretty much the same. My KS8000 has voice control with the remote and it works well too.
> 
> These comments we are seeing are from folks that don't use the remotes as we do. Once they get thru the brain blockage and give the voice remotes a chance they will see what we're talking about. I agree with *ejbvt's *comment about how chaotic the streaming services' UIs are (I think that's what he's trying to say) but the voice commands make navigating much simpler.
> 
> Rich


Yeah my point on the Apple TV is it seems to pull from the most amount of sources. I haven't tried Alex search for shows but I'm sure it's good on platforms it supports. But I believe apples tv app supports more streamers right now.

And that is also my point. The voice thing gets rid of all the bad interfaces. But until you use it a few times people aren't likely to believe it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah my point on the Apple TV is it seems to pull from the most amount of sources. I haven't tried Alex search for shows but I'm sure it's good on platforms it supports. But I believe apples tv app supports more streamers right now.
> 
> And that is also my point. *The voice thing gets rid of all the bad interfaces. But until you use it a few times people aren't likely to believe it.*


It is a big shift going from D*'s ordered Playlist to NF's many horizontal lists, I get that. Same thing with AP, which I find even more chaotic. And then there's Hulu, which I think is the worst. Use the voice control or suffer, it's that simple. The only thing the FTVs lack is iTunes. Aside from that, the sources are about the same.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Amazon Echo Silver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Amazon Echo Silver.


Your point?

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> Your point?
> 
> Rich


Did you watch the video associated with the link? I found it to be an amusing commentary regarding problems that some have with shifts in paradigms.

When my sister asked me if I thought our mother might like an Echo for Christmas, my response was that if she bought it, she was responsible for answering any and all technical questions. Needless to say, my mother is NOT the proud new owner of an Echo.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Did you watch the video associated with the link? I found it to be an amusing commentary regarding problems that some have with shifts in paradigms.
> 
> When my sister asked me if I thought our mother might like an Echo for Christmas, my response was that if she bought it, she was responsible for answering any and all technical questions. Needless to say, my mother is NOT the proud new owner of an Echo.


Got it, thanx. Have you ever seen the video about paradigm shifts and Texas Instruments? That's where I learned about paradigm shifts. Very interesting. My wife doesn't do well with those shifts.

Rich


----------

